# Heya guys, regarding this website gearearth dot com !? Safety question.



## leonmagnus99 (Nov 5, 2016)

Hello dear fellas , i would like to ask you guys whether this website can be trusted or not, i do not see that many reviews/feedback on the website.

My bro wants me to buy a one piece canvas from the website, and before i splash that cash in this site, i would like your opinion regarding it.

thanks in advance.

link to the website : https://www.gearearth.com


----------



## Gurpreet (Nov 16, 2016)

Hey I was wondering how this went for you?

I also see something I like from this online store, but don't see anything online in terms of reviews and/or feedback.


This thread is the one of the only places the website is mentioned.


Thanks,


----------

